# need help with multiple lipomas CPT code



## coder25 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello,

Doctor performed excision of three lipomas of the right thigh and three lipomas of the left thigh as well as a lipoma of the left flank and lower back.  These were all separate incisions.

For the thighs, would I use code 27618 (leg/ankle joint).  It is only for lower leg.  I could not find anything for thigh or would I just use 11403 with 51 modifers?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MEZIESKY (Jan 19, 2010)

did you look at code 27327


----------



## coder25 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.  Thanks!


----------

